# 15 August,26 January , 2 October are not an National HOliday



## clmlbx (Aug 14, 2012)

> We have all grown up learning August 15 as the national holiday but the government says it has no such record available that announces August 15 as the national holiday. Not only this, there are no government orders available with the ministry of home which notify January 26 and October 2 as the national holidays.



Source and Full Article.:- August 15 is not a national holiday? - The Times of India


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

Too much waste of time, tell the girl to study or something.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 14, 2012)

i don't care as long as i get my yearly quota of holidays.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 15, 2012)

Every day is holiday for me cos I'm currently unemployed.
These holidays never bring happiness for me thought.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 15, 2012)

No one will go to work or schools will not function on these days


----------



## havoknation (Aug 15, 2012)

I think govt has lot more to think for to save INDIA.. why the hell they are checking records for holiday list


----------



## mitraark (Aug 15, 2012)

It is not a national holiday but the days are earmarked for celebration in the offices and schools ... many people take this as a holiday but still participation of people in celebration is quite significant. 

Let us not fight over this today


----------



## Nipun (Aug 15, 2012)

havoknation said:


> I think govt has lot more to think for to save INDIA.. why the hell they are checking records for holiday list



People cry when they don't get replies from govt. People are crying when they got it.


----------



## rider (Aug 15, 2012)

I'll celebrate more independence day when INC leave the parliament.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm thinking to start 'Bharot Choro Andolan'.
This time we gonna leave from here not the British.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 15, 2012)

^^lol......I will join it


----------



## Krow (Aug 15, 2012)

Pointless story and thread. Move on.


----------

